# Arcoy Drill Stand - Need a drill to fit?



## grafter (18 Aug 2013)

I've just bought an old Arcoy drill stand, but I need a drill with a throat diameter of 1.5'' (38mm). Does anyone know if there are any new drills that will fit? Or do I need a "vintage" 70's drill to fit it?

Its the same model as this one:






Picture from https://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/forums/for-sale-arcoy-drill-stand-t31826.html

cheers


----------



## Myfordman (18 Aug 2013)

Most drills went to 43mm years ago and now many have dropped the mounting bush all together now that pillar drills are so cheap to buy.
There looks enough meat there to machine the collar out to 43mm on a lathe or milling machine. You would also need to check the length of the drill body. Very few have the rear centre fitting that stand uses.

I think you will have to be very keen to use this stand for all the effort it will take. make sure it has no lateral play in the slide - if is has, it will be useless anyway. The B&D ones suffered from this and would easily break small drill bits.


----------



## AndyT (18 Aug 2013)

Aren't standards wonderful! I now know to hang on to 38mm drill stand to use with my power drill which I still think of as the new one as it was bought in about 1990.


----------



## adzeman (18 Aug 2013)

I had an Arcoy drill and stand which I had to dispense with as I could not get any one to repair it. I was also informed it did not comply with current HSE requirement. Still have the dovetailer that went with it. I dont use it but cant bring myself to get rid of it even if I have to keep moving it around.


----------



## dickm (18 Aug 2013)

Also had an Arcoy drill stand with the mortice attachment years ago. Probably used an old B&D drill with it; as a sub for a proper hollow chisel morticer it was actually darned good. VERY heavily made and very precise. Might well be worth scouring the car boots for an old drill to use with it - look out for bigger models of the earlier B&D or Wolf


----------



## grafter (18 Aug 2013)

thanks for the replies, yes a bit of a pain really. Anyhow will check out the car boots and gumtree to pick up one to fit hopfully will be able to get one cheaply. I would like to get it working, its a great (heavy!)piece of kit. I also hadn't thought about using a mortice attachment - could be handy just for that.


----------



## paul saunders (18 Aug 2013)

there's a full set on ebay at the moment, £20 starting bid ............ no bids yet 18 mins to go. Not mine by the way
Search arcoy.


----------



## grafter (18 Aug 2013)

thanks!


----------



## AndyT (18 Aug 2013)

As well as my 1990 drill I have a small Bosch 1/4" router which also fits the 38mm drill stand. That could be another potential use for your drill stand. Robert Wearing described how to do this in his router book but I've not tried it, as I prefer to use moulding planes these days.


----------



## grafter (18 Aug 2013)

Hi Andy
Do you mean a router like this?
http://www.axminster.co.uk/bosch-bosch-gkf-600-palm-router-kit-prod781470/


----------



## AndyT (18 Aug 2013)

grafter":3bbapjgm said:


> Hi Andy
> Do you mean a router like this?
> http://www.axminster.co.uk/bosch-bosch-gkf-600-palm-router-kit-prod781470/



Not quite - mine's a POF 600 ACE - I suspect the one you linked to might be a bit bigger - maybe 43mm?!


----------



## denboy (22 Aug 2013)

I think an old Stanley Bridges might fit- are you still looking- if so I will check one that I know about..


----------



## grafter (27 Aug 2014)

Hi All

Thanks for the replies, I have managed to find I think a "wolf" drill that fits and with a bit of tweaking I think I can get it to drill true.


----------

